# Field training



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got a puppy english springer spaniel. Does anyone know anybody around Cincinnati that field trains them. I do more dove hunting than anything i know they are more of a flushing dog but will they retrieve doves?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

don't know about the cincy area but,between circleville and amanda on st.rt.22 there is a breeder/trainer that has english springers like yours.he trained my brit for me and done a wonderful job.he got out a couple of his dogs and showed me what can be done with alot of work and time and i was quite amazed.i could get his name and number for you if you may be interested.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Big Red that would be great if he cant help me out he may no somebody or can point me in the right direction.

Matt


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.guadairakennels.com/ - tell him Eric sent you


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

he's the one i was looking for inmy address book.thanks littleking.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

